# Спинная анестезия, проблемы с позвоночником после обезболивания



## Татьяна80 (29 Мар 2010)

Здравствуйте! У меня такая проблема. Мне 30 лет. У меня было 2 беременности - первая закончилась родами, вторая кесарево сечение, т.к. родились двойняшки. Естественно во время к.с. было обезболивание - эпидуральная анестезия. После начались проблемы со спиной - сильные боли в спине, в ногах, особенно во время перемены погоды, как правило, когда туманы, много влажности. Также после родов страдала головными болями, делала рентген шейных позвонков, обнаружили отсутствие хорошего мышечного корсета, рекомендовали зарядку, вазобрал и уколы. Скажите пожалуйста, могла ли анестезия дать теперь боли в спине и что делать? Заранее благодарна за ответ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2010)

*спинная анестезия, проблемы с позвоночником после обезболивания*

Анастезия тут не причем.
А вот нагрузки по обеспечению ребенка, да ещё и неправильно выполняемые, да со слабым мышечным корсетом, как раз и есть причина.
К врачу ходили?


----------



## Татьяна80 (30 Мар 2010)

нет, ко врачу еще не ходила. У меня сейчас небольшая загвостка, к какому врачу сейчас идти. Дело в том, что у меня где-то около месяца болит под левым ребром, иногда чуть ниже. Делала узи ж.к.т. - все в порядке, правда гастроскопию еще не делала, потому что не пойму - от чего боли - желудочные или от позвоночника. Как Вы считаете, может ли быть под ребрами невралгия - и какому доктору сначала надо идти?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Мар 2010)

Нужно идти к невропатологу.


----------



## Татьяна80 (30 Мар 2010)

скажите, пожалуйста, я заметила такую вещь - в те дни, когда очень сильно болит спина, даже плакать хочется, у меня поднимается температура - до 37,5 - 37,7. Возможно такое? и от чего? и как лечить?


----------

